# How to Stop Binging!



## M.J.H. (Jan 26, 2004)

This is basically a battle that I have been in for as far back as I can remember. Dieting for a little while, and then suddenly, binging like crazy. And I am not talking about a cheat meal. A slice of cake, etc. I am talking about an ENTIRE cake, or so much pizza I feel like I am going to absolutely throw it all up. And this lasts and lasts and lasts for hours. Eating and eating more and more every 15-20 minutes or so. 

Now I have come to a few conclusions about my binging, since it has been happening regularly for years and years: 

- I almost always, with a few rare exceptions, binge at night. Late afternoon/evening is always when I binge, I am not sure why. I dont remember once binging in the morning, etc. 
- I almost always again, binge on my rest days. I am not sure why/how. But I tend to go nuts and pig out on days that I did not train. 

What can I do to stop this?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

hmmm well there are a few things to ask yourself.. are you bored in the evenings? and find that food comforts you? do you enojy the foods on your regular diet? are you eating ENOUGH during the day? 

heres a suggestion, next time you feel the craving of a binge coming on, come on here and talk about how you feel in your journal. I know it may sound corny but the support from others and just leeting your feelings out help. I know when I want to run to the store to buy a jar of peanut butter or something I either call a friend/family or come on here. 

other suggestions, try brushing your teeth, food tastes bad after. drink TONS of water to fill up. chew some gum, have a bunch of sugar free jello, etc.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 26, 2004)

I know Jen, those are some good suggestions I'll give a few of those a try. Its just so much harder than that. I mean if I could simply satisfy a craving with some sugar free jellow I would never binge at all. The cravings are not necessarily just for junkfood, but theyre cravings to pig out completely. I mean really gorge myself until I cant eat another bite. 

I am considering maybe increasing my training frequency, since I rarely binge on training days.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

hmm well you have my support hun, Ill try to help the best that I can. I can only imagine how difficult it must be. 
when you eat normally do you feel satisfied after your meals?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 26, 2004)

I feel somewhat satisfied I think, its honestly very very hard to explain. It's just an awful habit that I have tried for years to break, with no success. I am really not sure what the problem is.


----------



## LazyByNature (Jan 26, 2004)

I have a terrible sweet tooth and used to cheat very bad with anything that had sugar in it.   Once I got serious and worked out a meal plan with 6 meals a day, the  craving went away.   I think that the trick is to never be hungry.  On those occasions where I've eaten everything for the day and I get a craving, I just add another "good" meal like eggs or meat.

So far it has worked pretty good with regard to the sugar and candy and chocolate cravings.   Right now I'm losing about 1.5 - 2 lbs per week and my bodyfat percentage is dropping too.

Good luck stopping the binge.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 26, 2004)

Its friggin' nearly impossible for me to stop, its like one things just sets me off and then I am out of control for days and days and days.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

LBN, good points made there
and good to hear that you were able to overcome it!  

one more thing to consider Mike, it so try VERY hard to go at least a week with no binge. this will help to clean the system out of excess sugars and junk. I find, and have been told from others as well, that when we give our bodies those bad things that they tend to crave them EVEN more. trying to berid the body of it for a while should really help.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

Mike, I hope you dont mind, but I did a bit of research for you in relation to this and your confusion of why you cant overcome it. 
thought this info might be of interest(Im a concerned person by nature).....  

"A great deal of research in recent years has indicated that there may be genetic factors that contribute to the onset of an Eating Disorder. This is not to say that emotional, behavioral and environmental reasons do not play significant roles, but that for some, there may be a genetic predisposition to the development of Anorexia, Bulimia or Compulsive Overeating. 

Serotonin (ser-oh-TOH-nin) is a neurotransmitter, a group of chemical messengers, that carry out communication in the brain and body. The messengers travel from one neuron (or nerve cell) to others that act as receivers, where they attach to a specific area called a receptor site. This union, like a key fitting into a lock, triggers signals that either allow or prevent a message to be passed on to other cells. Since the discovery of serotonin in the 1950s, researches are finding evidence that one of its roles is to mediate emotions and judgement. (Serotonin and Judgement; Society for Neuroscience) 

Serotonin is involved in many behaviors such as hunger, sleep, sexual response, impulse control, aggressive behavior and anger, depression, anxiety and perception. Abnormally low levels of serotonin might be found in someone who is suicidal, who is particularly agressive towards others, or a person who is extremely depressed. High levels of serotonin may be found in a person who is in a constant state of anxiety, has a tendency to be over-exacting in completely tasks, who suffers insomnia, or who has a tendency to feel overly stimulated by their surroundings (overwhelmed). 

So how might this translate for someone with an Eating Disorder? 
Low levels of serotonin, which could contribute to a person's sense of depression, are in theory, increased during episodes of binging, making the person actually feel better. As theorized, binging on sweets, starches or carbohydrates would increase serotonin and produce a sense of well-being. 

In other words, those with low or high levels of serotonin may feel "driven" towards eating or not eating as they consciously or subconsciously realize it actually makes them feel better emotionally, because of a physical response in their brain. 
It is very important to note that the act of restricting, and binging (with or without purging) can also lead to a disruption in serotonin levels, thus contributing to an already existing problem, or creating a completely new one to deal with. This can lead to depression and anxiety, which are known side effects of malnutrition and vitamin deficiencies, both for undereaters and overeaters. 

What Do We Do With This Information? 
Keeping the big picture in mind it may be useful to be aware of how serotonin levels effect each particular person when it comes to their course of treatment. Medications such as SSRIs (selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors) can help to control levels of serotonin and assist patients in responding more positively to therapy and treatment... but there is no "magic pill." Each individual will ultimately respond best when they can find a therapist and treatment team that can address all issues. "


----------



## IronSlingah (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Its friggin' nearly impossible for me to stop, its like one things just sets me off and then I am out of control for days and days and days.



Sounds like me a few months back. What u need to do is plan out a diet that allows you to eat alot of food every few hours such as Twin Peaks Carb Cycling. The only reason i ever binge now is if im too lazy to cook food for my meal so i go and get a pizza but that hasnt happend since i started to cook everything the night before. Another thing is make sure youre eating enough fat. Ffor me fat keeps my hunger at bay untill my next meal. The fats i get are mostly EFA`s or from my protein sources.


----------



## Nate (Jan 26, 2004)

brussel sprouts!


----------



## tjwes (Jan 26, 2004)

Try to allow yourself one "cheat" day a week,this may help you stay on point for the rest of the time.On the "cheat" day eat whatever you want in moderate portions.Also think about your gopals and how binging will prevent you from reaching them every time you feel like slipping a bit.Good luck dude and stay focused.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jan 26, 2004)

KEEP EATING

fight fire with fire


----------



## Smaug (Jan 26, 2004)

I understand where your coming from, I don't understand it either but always in the later afternoon and evening I do the same things, and it's not so much because of a sweet tooth or anything its just going at whatever can be found until you just can't eat another bite. Honestly, I think it's an emotional thing, something contributes to it and you go into just eating an eating, and it lasts for days, then you get back to eating healthy for a few days and boom your back to eating all out. I'm not sure, but jsut try keeping yourself busy with various things, if it gets really bad, grab an apple and a bottle of water and head out for a walk. I hope it helps, I know how it feels when you go all out binging then feel like crap because you did so, it's a bad feeling, no doubt about it.


----------



## Skib (Jan 26, 2004)

i have the same problem but once i binge i feel like i've ruined my clean eating streak so i just say what the hell and binge even more!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 26, 2004)

Well I use to binge like crazy.  I mean I was young and fat and just loved to eat. My binges could feed an entire family though.  I'm talking 2 ENTIRE pizzas.  Whole cakes (small wedding ones).  I mean anything and everything all day long, sometimes every 10-15 mins a day I was eating chips or something.  Then I started workin out and got my meal plan down.  I found that by me always eating healthy foods and keeping on my diet I would binge less.  

I'm not gonna fool ya I use to still binge a year ago and just go crazy once or twice a week.  This was after bodyvuilding for a year or so.  What worked for me so far has been bulking.  I eat every 2-3 hours and I clean house.  I can eat alot for my size and by eating the good carbs lots of veggies and protein I would never crave bad stuff.  One reason I never craved them was because as soon as I was done eating I was already looking 2-3 hours in advance at my next meal.  Some days dreading it because I wasnt hungry, but I still ate it.  By keeping my stomach full I never binge anymore.  I now "cheat" every once in a while.

The weekends are my weakness though.  I train mon-fri and come sat & sun I struggle.  With me working and sleeping in late my meals get all outta whack.  This causes poblems for me sometimes but if I plan my meals out and prepare em for the weekend I leave them in my car and bring em all over.  Its winter so the food doesn't go bad now.  Its ussually easy things like tuna and stuff I can just put together.

So...keep your mind set on your goals!  Eat more and keep it clean by eating good foods.  If you stay hungry you dont wanna binge.  Get rid of all temptations and clear your house of them.  I did this for a month staright and now lose the urge to eat most junk food.  If you don't live alone explain to everyone else the problem and if they keep buying it, just throw it out.  Got lots of ass whoopins for this by my big bro, but now I'm twice his size and I call the shots   Everytime your about to binge look at yourself and make yourself stop.  Throw it out and think why you are workin out.  If your mind takes over and leads in the rite direction your body and stomach will follow.  Believe me it works, you just need lots of will power and the urge to do better.  Without motivation you will never get anywhere.  So get goin on kickin ur stomachs ass and TRAIN!  It all starts in the mind remember that!


----------



## sara (Jan 27, 2004)

I've been binging for the last 2 weeks. I will be starting a new journal in the competetion journals that might help me stop binging!


----------



## Jill (Jan 27, 2004)

Hey MonStar-I recently purchased Dr Phils getting real about weight book. Very good. There are also many books at the library, that deal with binge eating disorders. Its all in the mind... Binge eating is classified as an eating disorder. If focusing on controlling my binges too-Dr Phill is the way to read IMO.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 27, 2004)

I do 2 things:

I eat fiber with my last meal, which generally helps fill me up

I have a pic of a hot chick on my fridge.  Whenever I go into that fridge, I am staring her in the face.  She says to me, "Put down the food fatty." and I generally comply.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 28, 2004)

#1 Stay out of your local grocer except mandatory once weekly etc shopping

#2 I prefer to buy at bulk food stores anyway, less junk too

Essentially keep the temptation out of sight, I allow a once weekly cheat when on a stricter diet, but not a binge. My cheat is usually pizza, if I binge though it really messes up the week. I have been a binger for longer than I knew what the word meant, if something is in front of me, or if something exists in my place, I will finish it. This goes back to halloween candy days, I would just eat and eat and eat.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks for all the GREAT suggestions guys, appreciate it so much! 



> Hey MonStar-I recently purchased Dr Phils getting real about weight book. Very good. There are also many books at the library, that deal with binge eating disorders. Its all in the mind... Binge eating is classified as an eating disorder. If focusing on controlling my binges too-Dr Phill is the way to read IMO.


I will look into Dr. Phil's book, definitely, without a doubt. I have read one of his other books, was a nice easy read. Definitely worth my time. 

When it comes to binging I think its just a bad habit. I stopped binging for 4-5 months without too much of a problem by simply breaking the habit. I just have to break my habit again, no big deal. The easiest way for me to do that is to actually open my regular diet up. Still eat clean, but not SUPER strict, I have to let myself live a little.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Thanks for all the GREAT suggestions guys, appreciate it so much!
> 
> 
> ...



  thats the attitude hun! 
you have all our support!


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2004)

The book is called The Ultimate Weight Loss Solution. Living a little is right Monstar-I find eating clean all the time helps me most-cause once I start eating crap its kida hard to stop. The biggest thing for me is keeping the tempting binge foods out of the house. Thanks AJ, and good luck with all Monstar!


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2004)

I know this might sound strange but this is what I did -- I told friends and family that I could not have sugar or any processed foods, aka. junk  because of a medical condition.

They believed me so I really can't now.  Its all a big lie.  But I have not had junk in about a year now because of it.  Its hard to binge on oatmeal ya know?  heh heh.  Peanut butter now, thats another story!


----------



## Nate (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Candy *_
> Its hard to binge on oatmeal ya know?



I respectully disagree.


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2004)

thats okay.  It just fills my stomach up to uncomfortable levels after just one cup made w/ water.  I can only eat 1/2 cup.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

HAHA I disagree too! I can eat a boatload of oatmeal in one sitting.  
and the pb.. ohhh my, jar and all.. POOF it disappears! 

glad it worked out for you Candy!


----------



## Candy (Jan 29, 2004)

yeah I guess if you like living a lie.    Only I would do something stoopid like tell everyone you know that you cant eat sugar or you may get deathly ill.  I was like :  "I cant eat sugar, I can like, get seriously, like, sick. "  Now on my birthday i cant even eat a freaking piece of cake.  Ha ha.  

The peanut butter tends to get a little outta control.  I can make the best PB cookies with nothing but one egg, natty pb and splenda.  I cant have peanut butter in the house.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

no cake for you! 

mmmm Im glad I dont have an oven... those cookies sound yummu too!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 29, 2004)

LOL, okay I am on my 3rd day now of no binging. I think that if I can make it a week I should be fine for a few months.


----------



## Flex (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> have a bunch of sugar free jello, etc.



Bro, i completely understand how you feel. I never feel satisfied eating wise unless i can hardly breathe/move.

A buddy of mine actually told me about the suggestion jen made....he said when he was dieting down for competition, not being able to eat was just SOOO difficult. I mean think about it, you got this 240lb monster trying to get down to 215 by barely eating. thats tough emotionally and physically. What he told me he did to try to handle it, and which worked, was that he made a SHITLOAD of sugar free jello. He said he made it by the boatload. that way, first, you eat your normal meal, and then load up on the jello afterwards to give you that full/at least satisfied feeling. is got no fat, no sugar and very few cals if i can remember correctly...


----------



## Jill (Jan 29, 2004)

Congrats MonStar!


----------



## sara (Jan 29, 2004)

but is the sugar free jello healthy?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> but is the sugar free jello healthy?



I buy Hunts sugar free juicy gels since its sweetened with splenda rather than aspartame.. that stuff scares me! 
in moderation, yes its acceptable!


----------



## Jill (Jan 29, 2004)

I eat sf jello 3- 4 times a week-good if your craving something sweet. Actually, I just bought a new flavor today, tropical twist, gonna have some tonight!


----------



## sara (Jan 29, 2004)

what about the pudding? sugar free/fat free with 5 carbs


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 29, 2004)

sara, they make a pudding thats sugar and fat free? How does it taste? 

This is the end of the 3rd night of no binging, so far so good.


----------



## Candy (Jan 30, 2004)

its good.  In fact i put a scoop of PP in it.  I eat is as a cheat though.  5 carbs for one serving size however there is four in the box.  

You can make a pie doing that ya know.  Yummy.  I can eat the whole thing.  Bananna Cream, white chocolate, etc.


----------



## ajustana (Jan 30, 2004)

I was the same way.  I could not stop binging on foods that I really craved!

I got past this after eating perfectly (and I mean perfectly) clean for a 2 week period.  I felt much better, I lost some weight and my measurements even changed.  It finally occured to me that you truly are what you eat.  Now, every time that I'm craving something bad, I remind my self that if I eat it, it becomes part of me.  More than anything, I concentrate on the good feelings in my body from eating healthy and sooner or later it will disgust a person to think of what bad food does to you.


----------



## Candy (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow.  Thats awesome diet motivation just in time for the weekend!  Thanks!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> sara, they make a pudding thats sugar and fat free? How does it taste?
> 
> This is the end of the 3rd night of no binging, so far so good.



way to go hun! I know u can do it! 

and that SF FF pudding is great..I like to whip up some cottage cheese and whey and add it all together!  sounds weird but tis good!


----------



## Trump (Jan 30, 2004)

*throws away girl scout cookie box*

Problem? No problem here.


----------



## Candy (Jan 30, 2004)

When food starts to mess with my head I stop dieting.  After years of water fasts, and and six year stint w/ diet pills, I've lost millions of pounds, I can gain forty in two months.  What that does to your body is bad, but what it does to your head is worse.  Now when I feel like its starting to mess w/ my head, I quit counting calories, eat more protein, but I dont restrict anything for a week.  That way it does not lead to a binge.  Dont let it go so far your gonna snap. When the week's over your ready to start again.  You dont slow down progress too bad, but your sanity is there - ya know what I mean?   IMO


----------



## jt225 (Jan 18, 2008)

Ive had alot of history with binge eating and have read alot about it so I know alot about the way it works
Basically, if you develop a habit of eating to compensate for emotions (which could be anything from boredom to sadness to stress, etc) then your brain begins to associate eating with that feeling and feeling better.
For me, whenever i am feeling something unpleasent I can eliminate (atleast temporarily) the feeling by binge eating,
I went through a period of time where i went through alot of change and basically my way of dealing with the first big change in my life was eating to numb myself and distract myself from what i was feeling 
recently i just decided to make myself stop and if you really understand the way that this whole thing works, its so much easier to stop than if you dont understand because you realize its all in your mind and your in total contorl
Its a matter of changing habits and beliefs that you have
So my advice is to google the phrase "binge eating treatment" and read about it, and then work on trying to stop
When you get the impulse to eat just dont
It will be really hard probly and youll feel alot of anxiety, unpleasent feelings but the thing is you dont have to eat. the idea of that used to really scare me but you just have to exist with the feelings, and know that it is only temporary, they wont last forever
my problem was that i was very afraid to face the reality that i was growing up and no longer a child anymore
the day i stopped binge eating i decided for the first time to just breath and accept what i was feeling, accept all of the feelings as unpleasant as they might be and no they will pass. the key is not being afraid and having no doubt that there is nothing wrong with you, its just a habit youve developed to cope with emotions (everyone has different ways of dealing with feelings, many peoples is food) but just really work on getting in touch with your emotions and you can get through it 
thats what worked for me
and dont expect to just stop right away completely either but instead say to yourself if you happen to binge, 'i choose to use food to cope with my emotions TODAY' and just accept it and dont let yourself feel guilty or bad about it just move on and accept the day/reality as it is. if you live like this, always accepting the way things are and the way you feel, etc. then if binge eating is something you truly want to let go of, it will eventually become easier and easier for you to see why you should let it go . 
(also one thing that helped was to eat one piece of chocolate with every meal.. that helps to eliminate false beliefs you have about food and dieting, and "good" and "bad" foods and it helps you establish a better relationship with food


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 18, 2008)

Unfortunately, the last four years of binge eating has left him unable to get up to check these forums.  Thanks though


----------

